# Dresser Make-Over



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Just gave this dresser I inherited from my grandfather a face lift. It wasn't very old, maybe late 70's early 80's. 

Inspired from the ML Campbell brochure: "Red Carriage" tinted lacquer, black glaze, and dull top coat.









Before.











After.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I like that "after" picture very much. Nice colors....great job.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice piece. Love the red. Pics like these make me want to dabble with furniture.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Great story, beautiful work!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Absolutely!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------

